# How to Put DVD/Video on iPod, PSP, Computer, Zune, Xbox (Mac/Windows)



## JrSmithily (May 24, 2009)

Many Mac users have iPod, PSP and other portable devices, but they can only enjoy songs and videos from iTunes or buy them from internet, because there is seldom nice Mac DVD and Video covnerter for iPod, PSP and other devices. Today I will introduce you an excellent DVD/Video converter for Mac: Aiseesoft *DVD Converter Suite for Mac* It allows you to put your own DVDs and you own videos on your iPod, PSP, Mac Computer and other players on Mac.










This article aims to show you how to put your DVDs and videos on your iPod, PSP, Computer, Zune, Xbox and other players for Mac users.

*Part 1. Convert DVD for Mac with AiseesoftDVD Ripper for Mac*

*Step 1. Load DVD*
Insert DVD into your DVD-ROM, run DVD Ripper for Mac, click “Load DVD”, find the DVD folder of the movie you want to add from your DVD-ROM, and Click “Open”.









*Step 2. Set output format.*
This best DVD ripper for Mac provides you output formats as many as you want. Just choose one from the drop down list “profile” according to your portable player.









If you are very professional with your player, you can also set your output parameter values such as Resolution, Frame Rate, Bitrate and Sample Rate and so on.









*Tips:
1.	Trim: *
If you want to rip only a part of the DVD movie, please click “Trim” button and drag the “Start trim slider” to set the start time and “End trim slider” to set the end time. (a). You can also do that by clicking the “Start trim button” and “End trim button”(b). The third way you do that is set the exact Start/End time at the right of the pop-up window and click “OK”.









*2. Crop: *
If you want to remove the black edges or you want to rip a certain area of your video, please click the “Crop” button. You can do this either by drag the frame around the movie (a) or set the crop value: “Top, Left, Bottom, Right”.(b). Another way to do that is choose mode from “Crop Mode”(c).DVD Ripper for Mac also allows you to choose the output aspect ratio above the crop panel, “Keep Original, full screen, 16:9 and 4:3” are available. 









*3. Effect:*
If you want to adjust the effect of your movie, please click the “Effect” button and a pop-up effect window will appear. It allows you to edit your movie’s effect including “Brightness, Contrast, Hue, Saturation and Volume”.

*Click “Start” to begin your conversion.*

*Part 2. Convert videos for Mac with AiseesoftVideo Converter for Mac*

*Step 1. Choose “Video Converter for Mac” on the main interface.*








*Step 2. Add video*
Click “Add File” to load your video that you want to put.
*Step 3. Choose output profile and settings.*
You can choose your output format from the drop down list and you can set the exact values of your output videos, such as Resolution, Frame Rate and so on.

You can do the video editing as the same way of convert DVDs.
After getting your satisfying video, then click “Start” button to start your conversion.

If you are a window user, Aiseesoft *DVD Converter Suite* is your best choice.
It is the perfect combination of Aiseesoft *DVD Ripper*, Aiseesoft *Total Video Converter* and Aiseesoft iPod to Computer Transfer. With this powerful DVD Converter Suite, you can easily convert DVD and video to all the popular formats: MP4, H.264, AVI, MP3, WMV, WMA, FLV, MKV, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, 3GP, 3GPP, VOB, DivX, Mov, RM, RMVB, M4A, AAC, WAV, etc
And transfer your iPod songs and videos to your computer easily.


----------

